# Keith's pictures are up



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Click--->here.

There are 7 pages of his pictures, which were all resized to be no more than 1024 pixels high or wide, then compressed. If you want the full-size originals, send a message to Keith. His photos are followed by a page with photos from my good old-fashioned film camera. The scanner at the place that processed them is apparently calibrated in Greenland, so the color balance is wacky. The prints are all OK. :tsk: I'll fix them eventually.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful pics :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Yup. Very nice.

You should ID the folks pictured on the last couple of pages. I'm pretty sure I recognize in_d_haus but who is everyone else.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

TD said:


> *Yup. Very nice.
> 
> You should ID the folks pictured on the last couple of pages. I'm pretty sure I recognize in_d_haus but who is everyone else. *


I went back and captioned the ones where I knew the people. I only knew a couple of the E34 crew who took a group shot before leaving Cutter for the day. As an aside, I wish someone would tell me the name of David Keogh's girlfriend. For the life of me I can't remember it, and I want to use her NAME in these captions instead of David's SO/GF.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *As an aside, I wish someone would tell me the name of David Keogh's girlfriend. For the life of me I can't remember it, and I want to use her NAME in these captions instead of David's SO/GF. *


Jeanine. Possibly spelled wrong, but definitely pronounced like that. She drives a Zanzibar Red (one of my favorite P-car colors next to Viola) Boxster S and is apparently _not_ David's gf. Repeat: not. David is married. Not that I was checking into these things mind you.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ah, thanks Jon, I'll correct that ASAP. I am also re-uploading Keith's pictures as the trialware batch image processor I used first sucked big time. The one I am using for this second attempt produces MUCH better quality images. They'll be posted by 4:45PDT (~15 minutes).


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Hi Jon, how was the drive home?

It was great meeting you and the rest of the Seattle crew, you guys are good people!

I hope to meet up with you guys this summer sometime, my wife and I are going to try and get up there to visit "other" friends in Marysville and I want to try and hook up with all of you for dinner, or something.

Take care and lets keep in touch, Keith


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

OK, they are now finally all posted and I think I've finally got everyone's names straightened out (at least everyone whom I met). :hi: 

I need a :drink:


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

Hi Cliff,
Great pics :wow: I was enjoying scrolling through them, then I saw a pic of my car in there.
The M3 Cab in Carbon Black/Imola belongs to me and was purchased from Cutter in Nov 02. 

Max


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Yup, Janine (note the spelling) is not my GF, not that anyone was checking into that. ;-)

Still waiting for Dave (in the 'V12 BMW' 750il) to post his pix! Not sure if he's on this board, so if I get a link, I'll post them here. He got lots of shots of the WA caravan heading south.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> *Yup, Janine (note the spelling) is not my GF, not that anyone was checking into that. ;-)
> 
> Still waiting for Dave (in the 'V12 BMW' 750il) to post his pix! Not sure if he's on this board, so if I get a link, I'll post them here. He got lots of shots of the WA caravan heading south. *


What's up David, sounds like you guys had a nice trip home?

Very happy to have met you and your "traveling companion", hope to see you all next year.
As I told Doug, my wife and I are coming up to your neck of the woods, this "late" summer and I'm hoping to hook up with all the gang from Seattle for dinner, I'll let you guys know as the days draw near.

Take care and keep in touch :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

DavidK's wife was apparently driving Janine's boxter around while he and J were down at the 'fest... Sounds like a bunch of good buddies, so I don't think we need to tip-toe around it too much.  

Not that anyone's checking in to that...


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome four-day trip back, indeed. 

After spending a week with a bunch of car nuts, I think I have Janine convinced that the proper place for her Porsche is on the track 

Might be coming down to Willows for a track day in mid-June, plus I'm definitely going to do Laguna Seca in November with Doug and the rest of the local crew. I'll definitely join you guys for dinner up here.

David


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> *Yup, Janine (note the spelling) is not my GF, not that anyone was checking into that. ;-)
> 
> Still waiting for Dave (in the 'V12 BMW' 750il) to post his pix! Not sure if he's on this board, so if I get a link, I'll post them here. He got lots of shots of the WA caravan heading south. *


OK, OK, I'll edit the pages AGAIN to get her name spelled right. cripes, ya need a friggin' program to keep things straight around here


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> *Awesome four-day trip back, indeed.
> 
> After spending a week with a bunch of car nuts, I think I have Janine convinced that the proper place for her Porsche is on the track
> 
> ...


Hey, keep me informed on this Laguna Seca thing, it's a hop, skip and jump down the road for me. :thumbup:

David, PM me your email address, so I can add you to my Seattle "Homies" collection.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW Keith, I don't know how much tracking experience you have, but I understand Thunderhill (Willows up South of Chico) is easiest, followed by Sears Point (lots of walls from what I understand), then Laguna Seca. I plan on making Thunderhill the site of my first track day.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *FWIW Keith, I don't know how much tracking experience you have, but I understand Thunderhill (Willows up South of Chico) is easiest, followed by Sears Point (lots of walls from what I understand), then Laguna Seca. I plan on making Thunderhill the site of my first track day. *


WHAT, I have to take my car on the track, I just wanted to hang out with the boys and watch them play.
Hell, my wife would say, go ahead, but don't come home if I tracked "her" car.

I leave that track stuff up to the "Big" boys! :bawling:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Keith said:


> *WHAT, I have to take my car on the track, I just wanted to hang out with the boys and watch them play.
> Hell, my wife would say, go ahead, but don't come home if I tracked "her" car.
> 
> I leave that track stuff up to the "Big" boys! :bawling: *


Ahh, OK. You need to keep working on her. T-Hill is relatively inexpensive ($195 I believe) and a good learning experience from what I hear.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *OK, OK, I'll edit the pages AGAIN to get her name spelled right. cripes, ya need a friggin' program to keep things straight around here
> *


Yeah, well at one point I actually called her "Zanzibar". It was easier to remember than Janine. I don't think she cared for it as much as I do.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll try to get some pix of "Zanzibar" at the local PCA driving event in late June. Actually, my wife might do that same event in our M3. Zanzibar and Imola.

And unlike my driving event, I'll warn her about rolling up the windows prior to the wet skidpad station. Mud shows up real well against imola leather. ;-)


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Beautiful shots :thumbup: Wish I could've been there.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool pics! Man I miss my Bimmers...

I wish I still had one. Especially with one of these under the hood... :bigpimp:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Are convertibles allowed at T-hill?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *Are convertibles allowed at T-hill? *


I don't see anything that says they are not: http://www.thunderhill.com/school.html


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

I think it likely also has to do with which club you track the car with. For instance, I think BMWCCA (at least in the northwest, if not nationally) no longer allows pop-up roll-bars for cabs, but doesn't otherwise have restrictions on them (other than not allowing factory hardtop in lieu of fixed roll bars).

And yes, that excludes the E46 cab. Oy vay.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The most receint changes to BMWCCA, at the national level, are no pop-ups and must be at least 18 years old. 

Converts need factory hoops or a roll bar to qualify for the track starting this year.


----------

